# How long on estrogen after FET?



## cathys (Jun 13, 2010)

I am currently 9 weeks and on 8mg progynova from medicated donor FET. My clinic says to stop progynova/estrogen tablets now but it just freaks me out. So afraid it is too soon.
So, at what week do you other girls in here stop? Do you stop cold turkey or taper? I would feel better tapering off to completed week 12- does anyone know if it causes harm?


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hiya, 

I reduced my progynova and cyclogest pessaries and all finished by the time I was 9 weeks.

It is scarey but you have to go with what your clinic advises

Good Luck

xx


----------

